# Recovering from Food Poisoning



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

In short, I ate some dodgy cheesecake on Monday at about 1PM, spent 8pm - 5am bringing it and everything else back up, and haven't eaten anything else since.

My pee looks like Apple Tango regardless of how much water I drink and I have no energy.

How's best to get back into eating again? I literally have zero appetite and even drinking water makes me feel sick!

I feel okayish now though... 

Russ


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This might help Russ http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Food-poisoning/Pages/Treatment.aspx


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> This might help Russ http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Food-poisoning/Pages/Treatment.aspx


Cheers Ross

Any old wives tales? I just can't eat anything despite reading everything I find on Google


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Keep the fluids up mate.

Your body will tell you when you are ready to eat properly again.

You have my sympathies


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Will my pee be clear again? 

:lol:

It's horrible


----------



## The Boosh! (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry russ but PMSL.

Cranberry juice


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Will my pee be clear again?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> It's horrible


:lol:

I am recovering from mild flu at the moment and my pee is also a worrying colour 

It will recover, don't worry about it.

When it does recover is probably a good indicator that your body is ready to accept good food again.

Don't worry if you lose some weight as well. You will recover


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Boosh! said:


> Sorry russ but PMSL.
> 
> Cranberry juice


You wouldn't wanna **** yourself with this stuff I'm bashing out!! :lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have had previously a very bad bout of food posioning in the past which was Campylobacter, which then resulted into mutlicomplications such reactive arthritis... trust me 4+ years of hell and counting...

Trust me it is best to consult your GP (even if they say all seems ok), consume fluids and if you can eat bland food like chicken (yes i know it seems werid), plain boiled rice etc. They can if your still feeling like *** your GP can arrange to carry out tests. There isn't much you can be given to get over it unless you are that bad you end up in hospital on a drip.


On reading this back - this sounds bad, trust me the vast majourity get over this with no issues...


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I remember the acronym now about recovering from sickness and that was BRAT

Bananas, Rice, Apples and Toast.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll go and get some banana's and give them a try, but the thought turns my stomach

What is bizarre is that I normally get 'shaky' is I don't eat for a number of hours, but I seem to be fine...

I have an odd craving for chinese gravy and chips...


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Dodgy cheesecake? Cripes I'd better watch out!

Having said that, the DW Fat Club prevents me from putting weight on :'(

Hope you feel better soon Russ!

S


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, serves me right for sinning I suppose...


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I'll go and get some banana's and give them a try, but the thought turns my stomach
> 
> What is bizarre is that I normally get 'shaky' is I don't eat for a number of hours, but I seem to be fine...
> 
> I have an odd craving for chinese gravy and chips...


Bananas have Potassium in them and that is what helps you to recover.

Don't worry about the craving for Chinese gravy and chips....

I get that as well after I have been sick :lol:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Cravings are good mate 

After having been sick I also get cravings for kebabs, curries and all sort of other spicy nonsense 

IMO these cravings are GOOD because at least your body is saying I want FOOD!

Get better soon chap!

And no more cheesecakes...for a while :lol:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Glad your slowly recovering Russ :thumb:

Are you sure its food poisoning though? Colleague at work was off with it and was told by the doctor that the virus doen't show any symptons for couple of days normally? - it totally ko'd him out for week and a half.

Chris


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

JCW85 said:


> Glad your slowly recovering Russ :thumb:
> 
> Are you sure its food poisoning though? Colleague at work was off with it and was told by the doctor that the virus doen't show any symptons for couple of days normally? - it totally ko'd him out for week and a half.
> 
> Chris


My experience has always been that is hits you VERY quick 

You enjoy your evening meal. Feel puke at 6am and then threw your guts up at 9am.

It does depend on the virus/bug though.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I'll go and get some banana's and give them a try, but the thought turns my stomach
> 
> What is bizarre is that I normally get 'shaky' is I don't eat for a number of hours, but I seem to be fine...
> 
> *I have an odd craving for chinese gravy and chips...*


Your not pregnant are you??? :lol:

Get well soon mate! As been said toast will be good for you. Along with drinking lots of water, maybe try some Lemonade, that helped me when i was ill with food poisoning.


----------

